# Avantage à avoir un mac et un Iphone ?



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un Macbook Air 2012, et en acquérant mon Iphone 5 je me suis dit "chouette, un MBA et un iphone ça va bien aller ensemble" sauf que je dois bine reconnaitre que pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu d'avantages particuliers a avoir un mac et un iphone... 
Suis-je passé à coté de quelque chose ? 
J'exclut les applications payantes. 

Merci !


----------



## Larme (1 Mars 2013)

iCloud, c'est pas mal...
Après, iTunes et la synchro aussi (qu'on aime ou non iTunes), c'est apparemment plus sympa que Mac/Android...


----------



## iPadOne (2 Mars 2013)

comme larme je dirais la synchro iTunes , avec un mobile de n'importe quelle marque ca n'existe pas, le cloud et les sauvegarde la possibilité d'envoyer des SMS depuis le mac via le numéro du mobile et plein d'autre détails comme ça qui rendent la vie facile au jour le jour


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (2 Mars 2013)

Hello,

A part iCloud que pas tous le monde utilise... Pas tant d'avantage que cela.
La compatibilité PC/iPhone va très bien aussi.

Au final peu d'avantage mais bosser sur mac c'est tellement mieux que de bosser sur le PC :rateau:


----------



## Larme (2 Mars 2013)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> La compatibilité PC/iPhone va très bien aussi.


Tu prends le problème à l'envers... Sachant qu'il est parti d'abord depuis un Mac vers un smartphone, je dirais que sa question serait plus orientée ainsi : « Quel smartphone irait bien avec mon Mac ? » Sachant que c'est relatif, car un smartphone  « peut être indépendant »...
Concernant Mac/Android, il y a eu un sujet sur MacGé, il suffit d'aller sur le forum des Rédac's


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Mars 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Macbook Air 2012, et en acquérant mon Iphone 5 je me suis dit "chouette, un MBA et un iphone ça va bien aller ensemble" sauf que je dois bine reconnaitre que pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu d'avantages particuliers a avoir un mac et un iphone...
> Suis-je passé à coté de quelque chose ?
> ...



Bonsoir,
Je ne participerai pas à répondre à ta question que je trouve trop banale et pas vraiment intéressante mais je serrai plutôt porté à critiquer ta signature que je trouve un peu "faux cul" :mouais:
En effet, si tu nous alertes sur l'exploitation des enfants dans le cadre de la fabrication de nos idevices, ce qui t'honore, alors comment peux tu nous expliquer que malgré tout tu achètes ces produits...Ce qui, pour le coup, ne t'honore plus du tout !...


----------



## Argeuh (5 Mars 2013)

kano761 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Macbook Air 2012, et en acquérant mon Iphone 5 je me suis dit "chouette, un MBA et un iphone ça va bien aller ensemble" sauf que je dois bine reconnaitre que pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu d'avantages particuliers a avoir un mac et un iphone...
> Suis-je passé à coté de quelque chose ?
> ...



iCloud
iMessage
Partage des calendriers, mails, contacts, rappels, notes


----------



## Marcopsy (5 Mars 2013)

Je pense qu'aujourd'hui on peut faire la même chose avec un Mac ou un PC, même si ça demande plus ou moins de logiciels spécifiques ou de manipulations.

Par contre, un Mac et un iPhone sont conçus pour fonctionner ensemble, du moins pour rendre l'expérience utilisateur la meilleure possible. Les app disponibles et le cloud peuvent rendre d'énormes services (je pense à iwork mais c'est payant).

Mais s'il n'y a pas d'utilité particulière, si un Mac ne sert qu'à recharger l'iPhone, alors oui on peut se demander si ça vaut le coup. 

Personnellement j'ai les deux, je les apprécie plutôt indépendamment l'un de l'autre, mais je pense que quelqu'un qui n'hésite à payer des applications peut transformer complètement sa propre expérience utilisateur en utilisant les pleines capacités du couple Mac/iPhone, à condition encore une fois d'en avoir réellement l'utilité.


----------



## iPadOne (6 Mars 2013)

Argeuh a dit:


> iCloud
> iMessage
> Partage des calendriers, mails, contacts, rappels, notes



Je rajouterais
iTunes et les sauvegarde sur le mac.

c'est pour moi un des points sur lesquels toutes les marques concurrente n'ont jamais vraiment travaillé c'est vraiment a croire que personne chez eux n'a utilisé un iPhone plus de 15 minutes, si demain je sortais un mobile je ferais pour M$, &#63743;, et linux un vrai soft complet de syncro et de sauvegarde avec y compris les SMS, tous s'occupe de la musique et des photos mais la partie téléphone ils la zappent complètement  ....


----------



## Marcopsy (6 Mars 2013)

Pour reprendre l'idée des SMS, la synchronisation des iMessages est vraiment un avantage. J'envoie beaucoup de iMessages, et le faire depuis le Mac c'est un gain de temps et de confort.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je ne participerai pas à répondre à ta question que je trouve trop banale et pas vraiment intéressante mais je serrai plutôt porté à critiquer ta signature que je trouve un peu "faux cul" :mouais:
> En effet, si tu nous alertes sur l'exploitation des enfants dans le cadre de la fabrication de nos idevices, ce qui t'honore, alors comment peux tu nous expliquer que malgré tout tu achètes ces produits...Ce qui, pour le coup, ne t'honore plus du tout !...



Jugement legitime quoiqu'hâtif, assez agressif et dénué de réflexion. Je vais quand même y répondre, comme je répond toujours lorsque l'on m'adresse cette critique: 
1) Bougeant énormément, il me fallait un ordinateur portable, je ne pouvais plus continuer avec des classeurs à n'en plus finir 
2) Apple sous traite à Foxcon (HP aussi d'ailleurs) ou les conditions de travail sont aussi abominables que chez les sous traitants de Phillips, de Nikon, et des autres: s'il avait existé une machine fabriquée en France je l'aurait achetée. Cela n'existe pas. 
3) Tu as un compte en banque, tu paye une connexion internet, des charges pour ton immeuble qui appartient peut être a Bouygues sans que tu le sache (ou a une banque chinoise ?): on est dans le système jusqu'au cou. Acheter un smartphone, un ordinateur, honnêtement n'a pas d'impact sinon symbolique et moral (valeur que je ne conteste pas). 
4) J'achète Apple car les produits de la pomme durent beaucoup plus longtemps que les autres: je garderai ce matériel autant qu'il durera, si mon téléphone et mon ordi son encore fonctionnels dans 10 ans je les aurait toujours. Donc ce n'est pas de la surconsommation. 
5) C'est mon premier mac et mon premier Iphone. 
6) Si tout cela ne t'as pas convaincu, libre à toi de me traiter d'hypocrite. Je préfère cependant être un hypocrite qui dénonce un système de consommation basé sur l'exploitation de la misère humaine souvent chinoise et indienne, qu'une personne honorable qui se tait et ne bouge pas le petit doigt pour lutter contre l'époque dans laquelle nous vivons qui, j'en suis sur, sera regardée par l'histoire avec honte.

Pour les autres merci pour vis réponses, pour le coup des imessage c'est bien pratique en effet, je ne connaissait pas du tout cette fonctionnalité ! 
Sinon oui j'ai vu qu'il y a des apps, mais ayant payé quand même plus de 2000 balles pour les deux machines ça me désespère un peu de devoir acheter des apps pour les faire rouler ensemble. 
Pour iTunes c'est vrai qu'une fois qu'on a chopé le truc ça fonctionne vraiment très bien. Et pour iCloud... Pour moi ça reste le grand mystère, étant donné que ce service ne me sert strictement a rien, je lui préfère dropbox de loin.


----------



## Marcopsy (7 Mars 2013)

J'utilise peu les fonctionnalité d'iCloud. Je travaille plus sur Google Documents par habitude, parce que j'ai un compte Gmail, et parce que ça touche plus de monde en cas de travail partagé.

En revanche je garde iCloud sous la main pour la localisation du Mac ou de l'iPhone. Il y a peu de chance que je paume les deux d'un coup (...), donc j'aurais toujours rapidement un moyen de localiser mon iDevice et de le désactier.


----------



## la_pendule (18 Mai 2021)

Hello,
Je me permets de remonter ce topic, je sais pas si l'habitude du forum est à la création de nouveaux sujets ou à la recherche d'anciens, dites moi si je me trompe et désolé si c'est le cas.

Toujours à la recherche du remplaçant de mon note 9 je suis pour l'instant pas plus convaincu que ça par l'iPhone 12 mais j'aimerais plus d'info sur l'écosystème apple dans un cadre loisirs :

Je lis dans ce message qu'il y a la synchronisation des iMessage, or je ne sais pas ce que c'est : est ce qu'il y a un moyen d'envoyer et recevoir des SMS simples vers des tels Android depuis mac os en synchronisant avec son iPhone ?

Est-ce que je peux envoyer et recevoir des appels facilement depuis mac os même si mon iphone est au fond de ma poche ?

Autre chose sans rapport mais qui reste dans cette recherche de compatibilité : aujourd'hui j'utilise chrome sous mac os et Android mais on me dit que c'est pas le meilleur sous mac os, si j'utilise le combo mac/iphone alors pourquoi pas tenter safari mais aurai je moyen de tout synchroniser avec le pc windows du boulot comme je le fais sur mon mac perso/smartphone perso/pc boulot sous Chrome aujourd'hui ?

Et a quel point safari est il synchro entre mac os et iphone ? On retrouve ses onglets ? On peut continuer un message sur un forum de l'un à l'autre ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## dfbert (18 Mai 2021)

iMessages : tu envoies un SMS à qui tu veux : s'il a un iPhone, cela partira en iMessages (textes à fond bleu) et tu peux voir si ton correspondant l'a lu ou non. Si les destinataire est sur Androïd ça part en fond vert et puis c'est tout. Mais tu n'as pas l'indication de la lecture de ton SMS.
Les appels : oui
Safari : les onglets sont synchro. Pour les forums, je n'ai jamais essayé mais a priori je pense que oui. 

C'est l'avantage de du couple Mac/iPhone : tu utilises l'un ou l'autre, c'est synchronisé. 
Régulièrement je prends des photos sur mon iPhone pour, par exemple, les utiliser sur LeBonCoin et je crée mon annonce sur le Mac avec les photos que je récupère aussitôt sur l'appli Photos dans le Mac.


----------



## la_pendule (18 Mai 2021)

Ok donc c'est la même chose qu'un chromebook et qu'un Android, synchro de la même façon, donc plutôt intéressant car je perdais cette synchro en abandonnant le chromebook, merci !

Et pour iMessages c'est donc comme Messages sous Android (je récupère mes repères d'où je peux désolé pour les comparaisons ^^)

Et pour Windows ? Car l'avantage du couple android/chromebook est que j'avais une synchro parfaite entre les deux, mais qu'en utilisant en plus chrome sur le PC windows du taf, je retrouvais mes onglets également, je crois avoir déjà vu qu'il existait safari sous windows (comme j'ai pas de windows à la maison je connais mal), est-ce qu'il y a possibilité de retrouver les onglets ouverts ailleurs, même sous forme d'historique ?


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Et a quel point safari est il synchro entre mac os et iphone ? On retrouve ses onglets ? On peut continuer un message sur un forum de l'un à l'autre ?


Oui, on peut


----------

